# Varnyard's fishing trip, DUW!!



## VARNYARD (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes I went fishing today, this is a few pics:

This is the bay, and the saltwater side of the road, there is a wall under the bridge:






























This is the freshwater side of the road, and part of Deer Point lake:









I caught a few fish but only kept these, two mangrove snapper, and one channel catfish:

















After the trip  :


----------



## Mvskokee (Sep 16, 2008)

mmmmm looks good


----------



## lizardboy101 (Sep 16, 2008)

omg...I haven't had cat in so long...so jealous. lol


----------



## ZEKE (Sep 16, 2008)

yumm. you made me dinner? that was nice of you 

dang i shouldnt be looking at those pictures when im this hungry. you should put the "dont look at when hungry warning" up there with the "dial up warning"


----------



## Beazer (Sep 16, 2008)

Gotta love the dead bodies the catfish eat in the lakes. Makes the meat tastier. lol, jk. I love cajun catfish. I cant wait til it cools off again so I can start crappie fishing again :/. 


-Jon DeLong


----------



## PuffDragon (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice! Productive day. I'm gonna be doing some Canyon runs pretty soon out of Cape May, NJ. It's big game paradise out there. Hoping to lock into so Blue and White Marlins. Lots of Mako shark, dolphin (the fish not porpoise), and Tuna are out there too. Who knows what we'll get.


----------



## olympus (Sep 17, 2008)

You should've took a chacoan and see what he would've caught :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DZLife (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh man, without exxageration, that made my mouth water ^_^


----------



## joshandjack (Sep 18, 2008)

what did you season the fish with? i bet that channel cat put u a good fight. i can never balance my hobbies right, so this year ive spent lots of time taking care of my reptiles and working on my truck and very little time fishing.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 16, 2009)

I did it again, man it was a good night, redfish and speckled trout , about 35lbs of fresh fish.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 16, 2009)

:drool can I have some?


----------



## Beasty (Mar 16, 2009)

I miss FL!! :hifit 
Utah just sucks. I hate snow and not into mountain climbing nor desert activities. 
Yup! I'm officially jealous. :mrgreen:


----------



## JohnMatthew (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice haul Bobby!


----------



## LouDog760 (Mar 16, 2009)

I love sea food!


----------



## Retic11 (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow. That makes me miss Florida. I shut my shop down in Clearwater and moved to alabama about a year ago. i would give anything to move back.


----------



## firebreather (Mar 17, 2009)

I thought this thing said "vineyard" trip i was like alright!


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 17, 2009)

I went again last night:


----------



## omgtaylorg (Mar 17, 2009)

WoW Bobby I havent been fishing in ages, but that sure brings back memories...bet you had fun (especially eating). That first catfish is huge.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 12, 2009)

This is some pics I was going to show you guys sooner, but better late than never, lol. Here is a reptile I took pics of when I was fishing in a local lake, note my bobbers on both sides of him:


----------



## jmiles50 (May 12, 2009)

That's awesome! When I used to stay in Mississippi my father and I had a gator that would come up and bask next to our porch. We lived off of the Boloxi river.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (May 13, 2009)

Bobby like the pic with the Gator Great ... How many fish did you catch ?


----------

